# Ghost Shrimp Turning Red?



## neodoxa (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello,

So I have a ghost shrimp that has been developing symmetrical red spots on the antennae, legs, and tail. Is this normal? My other ghost shrimp don't have these colored spots. It seems like he gets new red spots every day. 

The same shrimp with the spots is also developing yellow bars on its back and has darker yellow/green eyes than the others which are all clear. 

I tried taking some pictures of it... 


















Is this just normal for ghost shrimp as they age? Or?

Thanks.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

All different kinds of species are sold as ghost shrimp, I'm not sure what kind this is, but yes it's perfectly normal. Just watch it as it grows, some of them turn out to be long armed prawns, and can be very nasty to take inhabitants.


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks similar to my red claw shrimp.


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine had some orange spots


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

I kept feeding my ghost shrimp tetra goldfish flakes and they ended up rainbow-colored


----------



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

Your ghost shrimp are just about exactly the same color as my ghost shrimp, if it makes you feel any better . . . I like the red touches almost as much as the green "berries"!

~Bruce


----------



## neodoxa (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, everyone.


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

looks like the palaemonetes i used to find in florida.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Must be normal because mine look the same.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

the orange markings are indicative of a true ghost shrimp :3 congratulations!


----------

